
Cellular Automata Laboratory - ebcode
https://www.fourmilab.ch/cellab/manual/webca.html
======
md224
I'm trying to understand the NLUKY rules... I think I've almost got it, but
one thing is throwing me off: if Conway's Game of Life is NLUKY 0,3,3,2,3, how
does a cell's state get back to 0 from 1? Rule 3 means that when a cell "dies"
it gets set to 2, but if N = 0 then it looks like Rule 5 will never kick in
and the cell will be stuck at 2 permanently.

I'm guessing this is a bug in the specification of Rule #3 (newC should be 0
if the cell "dies" and N = 0), but I just wanted to make sure I wasn't
misunderstanding something.

------
midnightmoth
Fourmilab is chock-full of interesting things. Be sure to check out the
gravity detector, too.

And the SlideScreen screen saver for Windows is still the best slide-show
screen saver on that platform, after 15 years or more.

Not to mention how interesting John Waters, the creator of the site and
Autodesk founder is.

~~~
abecedarius
(John Walker)

------
eigengrau
Folks interested in playing with cellular automata might also be interested in
the desktop application Golly
([http://golly.sourceforge.net/](http://golly.sourceforge.net/)).

------
starshadowx2
Some of the scenes in the demo remind me a lot of an old "game" I played with
as a kid, Burning Sand. It's a Falling Sand game.

\- [http://burningsand.de/](http://burningsand.de/)

\- [https://www.wikiwand.com/en/Falling-
sand_game](https://www.wikiwand.com/en/Falling-sand_game)

